# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto gjatë festimit të pavarësisë së Kosovës!

## Renea

ti shpalosim fotot qe i bejm gjat festimit te pavarsis se Kosoves


Foto nga Festimet në Mbarë Botën tek Galeria Shqiptare

----------


## BvizioN

Renea, kur hape temen mendova se do filloje me ndonje foto :-)

Fotografite qe do postoj nuk jane te mijat por do tregoj faqet nga jane shkeputur.

Ne lidhje me disa fotografi, autoret e tyre ngelen te panjohur, sidocofte urime per punen.

Nese do postoni foto qe nuk jane punime tuaja ju lutem tregoni autoresine apo burimin.Dhe ju lutem ta mbajme kete teme vetem per foto dhe jo komente. Ka plot tema te tjera ku mund te komentojme mbi pavarsine.

Foto te radhes jane nga *gettyimages* dhe disa te shkeputura nga Urbania21.

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN

Ne vazhdim 3 fotografi nga *Bela Szandeszky*.

----------


## BvizioN

Dy fotot e meposhtme jane nga *Visar Kryeziu*

----------


## BvizioN

Dhe dy fotot e radhes nga *Darko Bandic*

----------


## Davius

NEW YORK TIMES

----------


## Davius

FOTO NGA PRIZRENI:

----------


## RaPSouL

Foto te thjeshta te bera nga celulari para fillimit te manifestimit ne Tetove.

KOSOVE, Tetova eshte me ty!

----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe njo e keni ktu tuj lujt vallja e Tirones.

----------


## Flori



----------


## Davius



----------


## rrezarta

sa foto te bukura  ju felenderoj shume  qe na sollet imazhet kaq te mira.

----------


## kepi



----------


## kepi



----------


## kepi

Në Tiranë




Këta të dyja në Zvicër -nësenu gaboj .

----------


## kepi

Në Mitrovicë 




Prishtinë.

----------


## kepi

Në Tiranë 


Në Tiranë .



Definitivisht  në Tiranë.

----------

